# Trespassers will be shot !



## Zipp2001 (12 Apr 2020)

Well it's off to my backyard playground for a couple hours of fun. I just had a feeling that someone else was playing in my woods. So the hunt was on to track down the Trespasser. A little over an hour in I start to pick up his tracks and the hunt was coming to an end. Just before I pulled out the gun I realize it's Roger and it's all good. I gave Roger a lifelong pass so we rode the last parts of our ride together.
Ok it's not my woods, just feels that way with no other riders out here besides Roger and I. Now that I'm laid off from work and riding in the mornings I run into Roger all the time. When I was working I didn't get out until after work so I would never see Roger until my weekend rides. 

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LoriLBQ72A4


----------



## Slick (12 Apr 2020)

Looked like a nice ride and at least you kept 2m apart. 👍

Sorry to hear you have been laid off, is there any financial assistance for anyone laid off due to the virus?


----------



## oldwheels (12 Apr 2020)

There used to be a similar but slightly more subtle sign at Sanna Bay on the Ardnamurchan Peninsula. Not been there for a few years so it may have gone now.


----------



## Zipp2001 (12 Apr 2020)

Slick said:


> Looked like a nice ride and at least you kept 2m apart. 👍
> 
> Sorry to hear you have been laid off, is there any financial assistance for anyone laid off due to the virus?


It's all good Slick my wife works for me so we are both laid off right now. We are able to collect unemployment pay so that helps. But now I get to play in the woods on my bike for 2-4 hours each day weather permitting then go home eat and then take the wife out for a hike in the same woods. So I'm spending 4-6 hours a day playing in the woods. Although my days just seem to blend together, and right now we are told May 4th is when we can go back to work.


----------



## Globalti (30 Apr 2020)

You may joke but when my Mum and I went to Michigan for my brother's wedding we thought we would walk back through the woods to our hotel half a mile away. My brother and his friends were shocked, telling us that if anybody saw us wandering around the countryside we could easily be shot. So we had to endure a 10 minute drive up a highway and back just to move half a mile.


----------



## sheddy (30 Apr 2020)

The right to arm bears ?


----------

